

The HAL (Hybrid Assistive Limb) Cybernetic Suit - only $4200 - ca98am79
http://www.hplusmagazine.com/articles/robotics/i-am-ironman

======
quoderat
Now why'd they have to go and name themselves Cyberdyne? That comes with
certain...baggage.

That said, things like this are only going to get more common, assuming
technological society continues.

~~~
rms
The name Cyberdyne made me think this is a hoax. It's not, right?

~~~
patio11
Its not a hoax. I used to work with folks who were tangentially involved with
the project (their team and the other team went to the same robo conferences)
and got to see the tech demos.

Their favorite one is suiting up a comely young Japanese lady and then having
her lift various "That must be impossible!" objects. (30~50 kg of rice and the
male presenter being two favorites.)

------
stcredzero
Cheaper than the Segway!?

Are Americans so suburban McMansion-bound that we've created a huge
marketplace of people more interested in moving their stuff around than going
anywhere?

------
rms
Is there a waiting list? They are seriously underpricing this, assuming it can
hold up to industrial material handling use...

~~~
njharman
I don't believe it is very strong. I believe it's designed to provide enhanced
mobility to old people and others with limited movement abilities. Not to
enable geeks to chuck cars at one another.

------
Femur
This is so cool! I want one and I want to modify it.

I would be very surprised if these do not become very popular.

------
ca98am79
here's a good video of the suit in action:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSP46lWvxJ4>

